# topspeed exhaust, autobahn intercooler questions



## calot (Apr 15, 2009)

Some dude that tunes cars and has a store, is selling me a topspeed full exhaust and an autobahn intercooler for my gli 2.0t fsi 2009... both are around 500 USD each... I only found one intercooler in the abd webpage and it retails for more than 1000 usd... so i dont know whats up.
are those good performance brands anyway?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

i've personally never heard of either


----------



## calot (Apr 15, 2009)

the brand is autobahn88 apparently its a brand fromt he uk... I dont really trust the seller so thats why im asking here... hes giving me lifetime warranty on the intercooler and 5 year on the catback


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (calot)*

if you don't trust the seller then what good is any warranty on the parts?


----------



## calot (Apr 15, 2009)

I mean, hed sell it to me from his store, and give me written warranty. 
But I guess id rather spend some more on a magnaflow system or something like that
is the intercooler really worth it?
I only have a K&N typhoon 69 cold ir intake installed, everything else is stock


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

an IC is absolutely not worth it in your case...you need at least a full turbo back exhaust and stage 2 software to possibly justify the need for an intercooler.


----------



## calot (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah thats what i researched... Im not getting a turbo nor a stage 2 software so thats out of the question now. The problem is I cant find good exhaust systems where I live...


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

why can't you order one from an online vendor and have it delivered?


----------



## calot (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant have it delivered from the US, Im still looking for an online store in mexico that carries APR or magnaflow full exhaust but I cant find any.... I really havent looked a lot but Ill keep looking Im really interested in one of those.


----------



## DavidAbarca (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (calot)*

Avisame si lo encuentras, creo que ya se quien te lo esta vendiendo


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://goapr.com/dealer/locator.php


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (calot)*

Have you looked into our exhaust systems?








Our catbacks are made entirely of stainless steel, developed and produced by our in-house fabrication department and sound exhilarating.
Read here for more information on our exhausts: http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...haust
We have two dealers in Mexico that would be glad to help you with an exhaust system for your car. Here is their contact info:
Autodynamica Mexico
Av. San Jeronimo 736
Col. San Jeronimo.
Mexico. D.F., , 52 (55) 5681-9897
http://www.autodynamica.com/index.asp
[email protected]

Del Rio Power
Parroquia 217-A
Col. Del Valle, CP.
Mexico, D.F., , 03100
http://www.delriopower.com
(55) 5524 8421
[email protected]
Let me know if there is anything else I can help with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (calot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calot* »_I cant have it delivered from the US, Im still looking for an online store in mexico that carries APR or magnaflow full exhaust but I cant find any.... I really havent looked a lot but Ill keep looking Im really interested in one of those. 

We have a Mexico APR importer. 
http://www.goaprmexico.com/


----------

